# New Code: Launch Control for Pre 2014 cars



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello all,

Yesterday I have coded the new feature of Launch Control to 3.20d 2012, it is working perfect. Next week I will try it on F10.

To Code Launch Control:
1- Upgraded car I-STEP to 14-03-502 by flashing all modules using E-sys
2- in EGS, 3000 Applikation, Funktionen, "LC" to active
3- You must have Sport+ or upgrade it

To Activate Launch Control:
1- Make sure your engine is warm
2- change mode to Sport+
3- Push gear from D to M/S
4- Check the gear on the kombi is S1
5- Press brake paddle
6- Kink down the gas paddle very fastly
7- When you see flag, release the breake and enjoy it


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

Following this thread.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

erdengurcan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Yesterday I have coded the new feature of Launch Control to 3.20d 2012, it is working perfect. Next week I will try it on F10.
> 
> ...


Do you mind sharing how you upgraded I-Step ? Some detailed instructions, please.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

gspannu said:


> Do you mind sharing how you upgraded I-Step ? Some detailed instructions, please.


There are some topics on the forum below links,

1- Connect an extarnal battery charger (I have not, it my own risk)
2- Open TAL calculation Window
3- Read and Save your FA (no changes product date)
4- Read and Save Orginal SVT
5- KIS/SVT target > Click Complete Flash and Select shipment I-step and target I-step, then calculate and save as "target SVT".
6- Calculate TAL and save it.

if you done all these steps, you can passed to flash you car

1- Open Tal-Processing Window
2- Select your TAL file (which is generated on number 6)
3- Select your Target SVT (number 5)
4- Select your FA file
5- Select Blflash, swdeplop, cddeploy,, ibadeploy
5- First flash ZGW, last flash CAS

NOTE: if you are using DONOR CIC, when you flashing the CIC change orginal VIN to DONOR VIN on the FA file, but dont flash other than CIC with DONOR, also get fscbackup. One time, I have flashed my DONOR CIC with the orginal car VIN and I lost all my fsc files
NOTE: Flashing CIC is takes long time, about 40mins

Now I have launch control, new eco pro graphics on cluster, maybe more, but I dont know what else changed

read all this topic:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=698424

Flashing guide:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=694166


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you only care about Launch Control, then you only need to flash EGS, if it isn't already at >= 51.0 firmware.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you only care about Launch Control, then you only need to flash EGS, if it isn't already at >= 51.0 firmware.


Yes you are right Shawn, but what are you thinking about some ECUs are old I-step, some are new I-step? Does it affect the car system?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It depends on the ECU itself being flashed, and if the specific changes in the new firmware also have dependencies on other ECU's having new firmware. That said, people flash single ECU's all the time, and I have never seen where it is an issue. The only two that would concern me are DME and CAS, and I would not do one of them without also doing the other.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It depends on the ECU itself being flashed, and if the specific changes in the new firmware also have dependencies on other ECU's having new firmware. That said, people flash single ECU's all the time, and I have never seen where it is an issue. The only two that would concern me are DME and CAS, and I would not do one of them without also doing the other.


Thank you, is there any visible changes between 2014 and 2012 cars? I only see LC and eco pro symbols.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nothing else really.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Great post... learning new stuff everyday.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

erdengurcan said:


> There are some topics on the forum below links,


Thanks...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice find OP


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried launch control for f10 today, I have flashed EGS succesfully and activete LC but no flag on cluster, tried to flash kombi and I got an error then I tried to flash ZGW but got an error again. When I tried Launch control prosedure, there is no flag but the car is accelerating like Launch control active


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It depends on the ECU itself being flashed, and if the specific changes in the new firmware also have dependencies on other ECU's having new firmware. That said, people flash single ECU's all the time, and I have never seen where it is an issue. The only two that would concern me are DME and CAS, and I would not do one of them without also doing the other.


I would also add at least EGS and DSC to this list. I have seen on E60 a situation where DDE and EGS had different software levels which lead to incompatible CAN frames.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

ap90500 said:


> I would also add at least EGS and DSC to this list. I have seen on E60 a situation where DDE and EGS had different software levels which lead to incompatible CAN frames.


+1 - one reason for the I-level software strategy.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

And I forgot EKPM from my list. When using ISTA/P in expert mode to flash only one ecu, it will force flashing of all necessary ecus and these modules listed usually bind to each other.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

erdengurcan said:


> I tried launch control for f10 today, I have flashed EGS succesfully and activete LC but no flag on cluster, tried to flash kombi and I got an error then I tried to flash ZGW but got an error again. When I tried Launch control prosedure, there is no flag but the car is accelerating like Launch control active


Any progress on this?

I went the other way around.
Updated whole car just to have launch control.
Coded launch control.

I followed the procedure and speedometer does not show the flag symbol there. 
Also, I never tried it before so not sure if car is accelerating like launch control or not.

Does F10 launch control show on the speedometer (not on 6WA/6WB)?


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Same issues with F01.....

I see it works though with the 6WB on other cars...

http://youtu.be/tEot7XHrcb0


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> Same issues with F01.....
> 
> I see it works though with the 6WB on a M6 and M5.....


///M5 and ///M6 do not have 6WB Kombi, :dunno:


----------



## TShoot (Dec 14, 2007)

Should this also work on a 2011 535i x-drive without the M-Sport package? That would be great. If so, what all would need to be upgraded?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

thanks for sharing the LC function, I will give it a try with my 2012 F11 with 6WA.
The car has been flashed at beginning of december...


Thorsten


----------



## chuzo (Dec 29, 2014)

Do any one have experience flashing an f25? 
I coded "LC" to activ on the egs module, and the car has Sport+ from factory but I can't get into launch control. The car has the very basic kombi, could this be the problem?


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

TShoot said:


> Should this also work on a 2011 535i x-drive without the M-Sport package? That would be great. If so, what all would need to be upgraded?


Can somebody confirm if this is only viable on 'M sport' cars?


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

Following this thread.


----------



## harkes (Feb 21, 2015)

Total newbie to coding here... 

Just ordered my E-sys/cable combo and super excited to get going. This will be my first feature to try coding 

Car: 8/2012 F20 M135i


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Is there anybody had successful experience on 520D LCI?
Tried on mine with no luck.


----------



## akshay1234 (Jan 18, 2014)

chuzo said:


> Do any one have experience flashing an f25?
> I coded "LC" to activ on the egs module, and the car has Sport+ from factory but I can't get into launch control. The car has the very basic kombi, could this be the problem?


As far as I know you also need to enable sport auto transmission, in case you already haven't.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

akshay1234 said:


> As far as I know you also need to enable sport auto transmission, in case you already haven't.


Hi Akshay,

It would be appreciated if you could tell us how to enable sport auto transmission, thanks!


----------



## akshay1234 (Jan 18, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> Hi Akshay,
> 
> It would be appreciated if you could tell us how to enable sport auto transmission, thanks!


What I did was in EGS - Sportshalter (spelt something like this) and sportshalter_alt both to aktiv. In ICM there is icmkod_b_s2tba which has to be set to verbaut, and the same thing with 205 in the title which is set to nicht_verbaut. Not sure if ICM coding was required, but I did it.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

akshay1234 said:


> What I did was in EGS - Sportshalter (spelt something like this) and sportshalter_alt both to aktiv. In ICM there is icmkod_b_s2tba which has to be set to verbaut, and the same thing with 205 in the title which is set to nicht_verbaut. Not sure if ICM coding was required, but I did it.


Thanks, actually I had done what you had mentioned, but still no luck , mine is 520D, maybe this function is not support 520D at all?


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you only care about Launch Control, then you only need to flash EGS, if it isn't already at >= 51.0 firmware.


I had to FDL code the DSC -LaunchControl-->activ but any coding in the KOMBI for it to show ready.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

In my f10 530d 2012 do not work, I've code

EGS, 3000 Applikation, Funktionen, LC -> aktiv

My I-Step is f010-14-11-501


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

It appeared this function do not work with disel engine..


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> It appeared this function do not work with disel engine..


That is not right, I've friends with diesel engine and Works fine.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

So need to figure out how to made it work!


----------



## kis87988 (Mar 20, 2015)

I couldn't find "LC" in my 2011 535i F10...


----------



## Afsar (Mar 3, 2008)

Did someone make it work on 6 series my F12 650i doesn't show the flag. I coded LC and followed the sequence: 

Drove to make engine warm
Sport+ active
Shifter to M/S
Press on the brake padel 
At this stage when I try to floor it car starts pulling before padel could travel to the bottom

In short does't work for me. May the sequence on 6 series is different?


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

Any progress on this?

I've set LC to active in my EGS, as well as the funktion_launchcontrol_activ field to active in DSC2. When I left foot brake (right to the end) and then very rapidly floor the accelerator past the resistance point and then release brake, yes it does give tyre squeal and a good launch forward - but there's no flag on the display. Yes, I drove it continuously for more than 6.2 miles before launching and made sure engine was at full operating temperature.

As I've never had a car with launch control, I don't know if launch control is active OR if its just literally revving the torque converter and then suddenly relieving it of resistance (i.e. the brakes) which cause a sharp and sudden rise in output shaft speed which then cause the wheels to spin and make a tyre squeal (i.e. as it would have done in any automatic car without launch control).

I'm not a coding expert by any means, but I have a feeling that there must be something that needs to be activated in KOMBI.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

sunnydude959 said:


> Any progress on this?
> 
> I've set LC to active in my EGS, as well as the funktion_launchcontrol_activ field to active in DSC2. When I left foot brake (right to the end) and then very rapidly floor the accelerator past the resistance point and then release brake, yes it does give tyre squeal and a good launch forward - but there's no flag on the display. Yes, I drove it continuously for more than 6.2 miles before launching and made sure engine was at full operating temperature.
> 
> ...


Only when the flag appeared count, no flag means the LC is not activated successfully....


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

jackylooo said:


> Only when the flag appeared count, no flag means the LC is not activated successfully....
> View attachment 518251


OK, and did yours come from factory with launch control or did you code that yourself?

If you coded it yourself, could you please tell me how you got the flag to appear??
Thanks!


----------

